# Union Trilogy - remove toe strap?



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

up_north said:


> Hey gang, I just bought Union Trilogy bindings and the first day I rode them the plastic on the toe strap snapped off. My local store was super helpful and replaced the plastic, but how do I get that darn broken plastic out of the binding base? There don't seem to be any videos online for removing the toe strap for Union Trilogies.
> 
> Help!
> Cheers,


Which part? The ladder (side with teeth) or the plastic mounting part of the strap where the ratchet attaches?

The ladder should just come out if you push it downwards. There is a front and rear position you can move it to and you can also remove it that way. Same with the other side, but you'll need to remove the strap area where the ratchet is mounted before doing removing that.


----------



## up_north (Jan 5, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Which part? The ladder (side with teeth) or the plastic mounting part of the strap where the ratchet attaches?


It's the plastic mounting that is broken. I'm hoping to put in a longer ladder as well though. I've been able to move the ladder and plastic mounting forward and back but they don't seem to snap out. On the Forces the base plate is removable and the toe strap pieces detatch from underneath but the Trilogys are glued to the foam thing underneath...they don't seem to want to wiggle out the top either...is there a diagram online you could send me?

Thanks! Much appreciated


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

up_north said:


> It's the plastic mounting that is broken. I'm hoping to put in a longer ladder as well though. I've been able to move the ladder and plastic mounting forward and back but they don't seem to snap out. On the Forces the base plate is removable and the toe strap pieces detatch from underneath but the Trilogys are glued to the foam thing underneath...they don't seem to want to wiggle out the top either...is there a diagram online you could send me?
> 
> Thanks! Much appreciated


I don't work for Union or anything, I just have recently purchased a set of the Union Factory bindings and have had a couple of problems I have had to work with them on as well, so figured I would try and help. My ankle straps were too short to fit around my boots with the Factory bindings, so they sent me new straps and I got familiar with the bindings and hardware by messing around with them taking things off and putting things back on.

What do you mean when you say "It's the plastic mounting that is broken."? Can you take any photos to show what you are talking about?

I'm breaking down the straps to 4 "areas" in my head:
1 - Ladder: Plastic piece w/ teeth
2 - Strap: Plastic/Rubber piece that goes around the toe of the boot, ratchet attaches here.
3 - Ratchet: Self explanatory
4 - Strap Hardware/Mounting: The plastic piece that the strap itself attaches to and attaches to the binding.

So, which of these 4 areas has the problem? Which part are you trying to remove?

The ladders snap in and out of the front and back positions. In order to move it from one position to the other, you have to push the ladder itself downwards to allow it to move to the next location. In doing this, you should be able to keep pushing the ladder to remove it from the binding entirely.

This might be helpful for you even though it is not the exact same binding:
https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Snowboard+Binding+Strap+Replacement/22028


----------

